# ducks new toy loaded up



## davduckman2010 (Sep 25, 2012)

finaly got the rest of my 9x9s down to 4x4s cants up from out back . tried out my new toy drives like a caddie . now weres those ducks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 26, 2012)

Duck- SORRY but I think I see a little bug smudge on that right front fender that you better clean up..... :irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Hey nice truck and nice wood my feathered friend...............


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice wood...

Nice truck...
Is it duck season where you're at?!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Duck- SORRY but I think I see a little bug smudge on that right front fender that you better clean up..... :irishjig::irishjig::irishjig::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> 
> Hey nice truck and nice wood my feathered friend...............



lol the"ll be more along with feathers / blood and hair from various critters:archery1::rip:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 26, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> Nice wood...
> 
> Nice truck...
> Is it duck season where you're at?!



duck starts oct. 20th deer next sat  oboy oboy oboy there done:diablo:


----------

